# dwarf sag substrate?



## CLUSTER ONE

Will dwarf sag be a good carpet plant to cover more or less the entire 125 tank floor?
Substrate is a play sand and lighting is about 1.76wpg.

Will play sand be a suitable substrate?
My thoughts are to use the playsand or to use the playsand and let the carpet grow before removing the carpet and substrate and replacing it entirly with something like eco compleate or flourite.


----------



## CloneME

Play sand would work for a substrate. It would carpet faster with a nutrient based substrate such as flourite or eco complete. I have some dwarf sag in my 125 now, looks good as a carpet I think. Just takes a while for it's roots to get established in the sand.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

would it be a pain to plant it on sand then let it grow then invest in flourite or something?
I dont mind spending the time if i can easily re root it but im not surehow easy it is to root it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

What you do to re-plant is take the carpet apart, and plant where you want them about an inch or 2 apart, and let it re-carpet


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

DiPpY eGgS said:


> What you do to re-plant is take the carpet apart, and plant where you want them about an inch or 2 apart, and let it re-carpet


 To thin it out do you just remove plants? I heard not to cut it shorter so am i supposed to just remove the plants that are long and let the new plants from the runners fill in? and repeat...


----------



## traumatic

yeah to thin it out, just remove individual plants. don't cut the leaves.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

With other plants, how do i know i i should cut them smaller or thin them out?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

sean-820 said:


> With other plants, how do i know i i should cut them smaller or thin them out?


trust me, you will know


----------



## traumatic

well, there are the most common beginner plants, amazon swords which are rosettes (they propogate by budding) those you just remove the old leaves on the outside or an entire leaf from where the stem starts at the center.

then there are plants that spread by runners, just snip the runner and remove the plant.

then there are stem plants, you trim anywhere on the stem just above any new growth offshoots. (some stems won't have offshoots until you trim them)

any plant with a rhizome (anubias, java ferns...), you just remove the entire leaf.

The only circumstance in which you will ever trim a leaf (or blade) is in hairgrass. and you only do that when before you first plant them..


----------

